# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: توابع چند جمله اي در جاوا

## f.mohamadi

سلام بچه ها کسی برنامه  polynomial (چند جمله ای در جاوا)رو داره...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :خیلی عصبانی: 
که شامل ضرب و تقسیم و جمع و .....هر چند جمله ای با هم باشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خواهش میکنم....کمکککککککککککککککک  ککککککککککککککککککککککککک  ک :گریه:  :گریه: 
رو کمکتون حساب میکنم... :خجالت:

----------


## manvaputra

سلام دوست عزيز عنوان تاپيك شما اصلاح شد ، لطفا در عنوان گذاري دقت نماييد ، و اما در مورد سوالتون به لينك زير يه نگاهي بندازيد:

http://www.cs.princeton.edu/introcs/...mial.java.html

----------


## soheilsmart

سلام منم یک کلاس چند جمله ای نوشتم نسبت به این برنامه سرعتش بیشتره و  از نظر حافظه بهینه تره. میتونی ببینیش
اینجا
موفق باشی.

----------

